# Geico rideshare illinois new policy feb 2016



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm just starting in uber and decided I should do everything right. I had Esurance but they dont offer rideshare insurance so i went with geico im 30 male married and will now pay 150 a month with 1000 deductible instead of paying 50 a month for my regular policy without rideshare. I like the peace of mind of doing things right and 25 a week more is really nothing compared to not having coverage. Just wanted to share with people that are in illinois. Technically its a commercial policy which covers me both while driving for personal use and rideshare.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

Ocj said:


> I'm just starting in uber and decided I should do everything right. I had Esurance but they dont offer rideshare insurance so i went with geico im 30 male married and will now pay 150 a month with 1000 deductible instead of paying 50 a month for my regular policy without rideshare. I like the peace of mind of doing things right and 25 a week more is really nothing compared to not having coverage. Just wanted to share with people that are in illinois. Technically its a commercial policy which covers me both while driving for personal use and rideshare.


It might cover you for private runs if it is commercial. By buying commercial you can build your business with regular customers and cut Uber out.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Ocj said:


> I'm just starting in uber and decided I should do everything right. I had Esurance but they dont offer rideshare insurance so i went with geico im 30 male married and will now pay 150 a month with 1000 deductible instead of paying 50 a month for my regular policy without rideshare. I like the peace of mind of doing things right and 25 a week more is really nothing compared to not having coverage. Just wanted to share with people that are in illinois. Technically its a commercial policy which covers me both while driving for personal use and rideshare.


My experience with Geico is different. I had Geico before starting with Uber. I pay about 1200 per year with $500 deductible and road service. Strangest thing is that I am paying about $50 per year less than when I had a standard policy without road service. Only negative is that I lost the multiple car discount on my wife's car.


----------

